

Funniest unsubscribe confirmation i've ever seen - admanrs
http://www.groupon.com/san-francisco/unsubscribed?mid=11111&amp;addx=your@email.com

======
perezd
This is fantastic!!! Poor Derrick.

------
ScottWhigham
I love groupon!

